# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Heel ziek na renies en alcohol te samen

## Warie

Hallo ik ben een jongen van 18 en ben met wat vrienden op vakantie, ik heb altijd heel veel last van maagzuur dus heb ik een doosje renies gekocht. Op een avond voor dat ik ging drinken heb ik er 2 ingenomen, en dat helpten. Later toen ik een beetje dronken was heb ik er misschien nog wel 6 genomen maar eigenlijk mag je er maar 2 per dag nemen. Voor het slapen gaan heb ik wat gegeten. Onder het slapen werd ik wakker en was heel ziek, moest braken en voelde mij super slecht. Toen ik in de ochtend wakker werd was ik hellemaal down (depressief en ziek), heel de dag lang heb ik moeten overgeven en had ik hevige buikpijn. Maar dit is denk ik normaal, maar wat ik niet normaal vind is dat ik depressief was en dat ik mijn bewustzijn aan het verliezen was, hierbij maakte ik mij erg zorgen want ik was allerlei dingen Aan het bedenken hoe ik ging sterven (dus ik was wat in paniek). Wanneer ik in slaap viel werd ik met hevige schokken wakker en was ik precies niet meer op deze wereld. Ik kon ook heel slecht slapen. Na een nacht met heel weinig slaap (heb dit 1 dag en 1 nacht gehad) ben ik wel bekomen en heb ik enkel nog geen eetlust en een slap gevoel (beetje depressief en weinig kracht), lijkt nu gewoon op een griep, het is al 1000 maal beter dan gisteren. Moet ik mij nog zorgen maken of zal het morgen vele beter zijn? Gelieve deftige antwoorden en geen preek voor wat ik heb gedaan want heb mijn lesje zeker wel geleerd. Alvast bedankt

----------


## Warie

Wat misschien ook belangrijk is dat ik nu diarree en koppijn heb maar dit lijkt op een de dag na griep, dus het kan ook zijn dat ik een gewoon griepje had. Echt waar, Danku aan de mensen die mijn willen helpen.

----------

